# Getting guttering Bids. Help me compare two companies' bids!



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Forget the BBB rating, look at the report to see if there are any complaints. That's what really matters. I know some scum bag A hole companies with BBB membership and A ratings but 14 complaints.

What mill thickness of aluminum? I only use .032 for gutters. Most guys use .027. I find the .032 a far superior product and for $0.10 a foot, why not do it right?

The spacing of the brackets/hangers should match that of the rafters. If the rafters are 16" apart then the brackets too shold be 16" apart. The goal is to get as many bracket fasteners through the fascia and into the rafter tails. Most installers fasten to the fascia board which is silly as a heavy load will rip the gutter and the fascia off the building. When the fasteners are installed into the rafter tails it holds not only the gutter but also the fascia board to the building and will never fall off. BTW I am ok with either screw mentioned above.

I am ok with box miters. Strip miters are ok too. There is really no way to ensure a drip free edhe since either will be sealed with caulk and you are relying ont he caulk which will last 10-15 years unless they use the cheap stuff. 

Pitching the gutter the standard I have always read is 1/4" slope per 10'. I could do the math and figure the degre but I will say 2* is probably fine. Truth be told much of our pitching is eyeball work. My proposals say that we will slope the gutters towards the downspouts. The last thing I need is someone outside with a digital level checking the gutter asking why our slope is only 1.9*. As long as there is no standing/sitting water in the gutter system you are ok. 


You definetly want a drip edge/gutter flashing. Our proposals read "Install new gutter flashing (as possible)." because sometimes it's not possible to remove the old without damaging the roof depending on how the roofers adhered the ice shield. In the cases where we can't remove the old gutter flashing we will mount a new one over the old. Without a gutter flashing your fascia will rot.


Always get clarifrications in writing. You can't go wrong assuming if it's not in writing it's not being done. If they are doing it they'll have no problem putting it into writing. Personally I try to be as detailed as possible so there can be no confusion later on. And yes if it's not in my proposals I don't plan on doing it. Never assume, always ask.



Seriously $153? Seriously? Who the heck cares about $153? No seriously... If you are going to make your decision based on price and there is ONLY a $153 difference, that's just plain WRONG! YOu're talking about $1,500-$2,000 job; and $153 is even a part of your deciding factor? $153 makes the matter not even worth discussing further.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Great information! I am going to be having a roof put on prior to the guttering due to a hail storm. Is there specific questions to ask or specific information to tell the roofer to ensure correct proper prep for the gutter install so it is done right? Totally agree about the money issue. Just attempting to pass along all of the facts of the bid. Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

The roofer should know what to do, or fire him.

Since I install roofing and gutters it's seldom ever that another gutter contractor would come in right after me to install the gutters. But in the situations where I know the gutters are to be replaced shortly after, I have my roofers tear off the gutters. This way the roofers can drape the ice shield over the edge of the roof and 2" onto the fascia. 

The roofes can then install gutter flashing, but I usually let my gutter installers install the gutter flashing. All depends on how you want the flashing installed. Some guys prefer to seal the ice shield to the gutter flashing, that's not my style. I find it to be a regional thing though.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Grumpy, with your information, I have found out that Company A uses 0.027 Aluminum for the 5" Guttering ; 0.032 for the 6" Guttering. In your opinion, is that a reason to look elsewhere or worth asking them to rebid offering 0.032 for 5"? I have yet to hear back from Company B. 

Thanks again. Your information has been very helpful.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Forgot to mention that I also found out:

We use the strongest hidden hangers on the market every 24" , we install them with a #10 x 1 1/2" screw that has a neoprene washer to ensure a watertite seal. We install in the raftertails if there is no fascia board.
3. Pitch vaires on length of the gutter, and how level the fascia/soffit and or roof is. However, typical pitch is 1/4" per 10'.

I guess nothing too earth shattering. Right?


----------



## onarooftop (Jan 9, 2011)

I think the 4 and 5 yr. warranties are extremely low. I would ask, why so short?


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Really? What should I be looking for as far as warranties??


----------



## onarooftop (Jan 9, 2011)

I would say a 10 yr. Warranty covering both material and workmanship.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

do you think that most contractors will typically adjust their warranties when that is what they typically have given?


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

My gutter warranty for aluminum is 6 years. I give 10 years on the roof. I could and I might start giving 10 years on the gutters now having run my own business for 6 years and almost never a leak or call back on gutters. As a contractor would I walk away from a job if a customer asked me to up my warranty? Well, no if I was confident in my work, but ever job is different. Then again with risk comes reward and if I have to up my warranty, taking my risk, I should also up my reward, asking for a higher price. 

Is .027 a deal breaker? No not really but I much prefer the .032, it's petty much all we use. Will your lfie end as we know it if they use .027, ehe there's a 60/40 chance that's what you have now. If they'll do it for a reasonable price go for it, especially if you're in a snow area.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

i'm told that the suppliers in our area, KC, only carry .032 mill gutters in 6 in. Sound reasonable? Is it worth upgrading to 6in? I live in an area that has small trees and not a lot of leaves for quite a while. If go with 6in, still go with 3x4 downspouts? Thanks.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

How much more for the 6" versus the 5"?

Also, the .032 guage is about 20% stronger than the .027 guage thickness and for me, that would be the more critical factor, along with the gutter hangers being more tightly spaced. I do not like the 2 foot spacing, because if one comes loose, then the span is now 4 foot between brackets.

Ed


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I need to get the new bids for 6 ft. I was told by one roofer that the .032, 6in comes in less colors. True?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

kennykenny said:


> *all drip edges are pulled and gutters installed uner the drip edge
> *tear off and removal


That scope of work concerns me.
Are they removing the drip edge?

Tear off & removal of what?

That just needs clarification.....


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

The tear off and replace means tear off the gutters and replace with new ones. Does the drip edge need to be replaced? I will be having a new roof put on right before the gutters are put on? Is there specific procedures that needs to be done to ensure the roof/gutters are put on correctly?


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

I did an ice dam this past Winter that was 1.5ft tall ON the gutter and went back up the roof 5ft it was a 4/12. After I steamed away the ice dam I found no gutter brackets in 12.75ft section were I steamed off the massive ice dam. Before I steamed there was no sign the gutter was sagging.

Every ft? That's way overkill if you ask me. A lot of the gutters I see are hung every 3-4ft. Not sure what my gutter guy runs but he's done dozens of gutters for me with no call backs. 

H/O, are you an engineer??? Only an engineer would go over two gutter bids with a fine tooth comb!!!

Go with 6in steel and be done with it, or just go copper!!!


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

kennykenny said:


> The tear off and replace means tear off the gutters and replace with new ones. Does the drip edge need to be replaced? I will be having a new roof put on right before the gutters are put on? Is there specific procedures that needs to be done to ensure the roof/gutters are put on correctly?


 
Have your roofer put on new gutter apron were the gutters are going on. Your insurance company should be paying for this either with the new roof or the new gutters. 

All the gutter guys I've used (3 in 10 years) like to hang gutters under drip edge over gutter apron. One has only been in business for 55 years under the same name and and was the first 1,000 licensed contractors in my state. His business is seamless steel siding and gutters/soufit/fascia.

My home will have gutters put on soon and will have to tear up the siders edge to put on drip edge. If gutter apron was installed the shingles would have about a 1.5in overhange, way to much in my opinion. As far as the roof as though it's a defective (cracking and granular loss) Timberline roof at 7 years, don't plan to replace the 50sq roof anytime soon.


----------



## kimboy (Apr 29, 2011)

Really? What should I be looking for as far as warranties??:laughing::laughing:


----------

